# Do you hate women?



## Foxxo (Feb 22, 2021)

@Kyodaimax inspired me to ask this.


----------



## Prophetic Spirit (Feb 22, 2021)

Bruh, why you get inspired by a random fag OP?


----------



## Mr. Brown (Feb 22, 2021)

I only hate the cunty ones.


----------



## AMERICA (Feb 22, 2021)

nope


----------



## Banditotron (Feb 22, 2021)

I mean, I hate men just as much.


----------



## Medulseur (Feb 22, 2021)

I hate everyone except the pizza delivery person.


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Feb 22, 2021)

Lol, women aren’t real.


----------



## Lord of the Large Pants (Feb 22, 2021)

Only slightly. Only slightly.


----------



## Sperghetti (Feb 22, 2021)

I try to be an equal opportunity misanthropist.


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Feb 22, 2021)

Lord of the Large Pants said:


> Only slightly. Only slightly.


----------



## Niggernerd (Feb 22, 2021)

Only the fat ones and annoying ones that say YASSSSS QUEEEN SLAYY


----------



## StalinMan53 (Feb 22, 2021)

If she have less brains than a man and great T&A there's no point in hate.


----------



## Duke Nukem (Feb 22, 2021)

Yes, but only from a dating/sex/romance/relationships perspective, other than that we're good.


----------



## Furret (Feb 22, 2021)

I don't hate women for existing, but I hate that women exist.


----------



## L50LasPak (Feb 22, 2021)

Not anymore than I hate people in general I suppose.


----------



## Kookin (Feb 22, 2021)

Cunts be damned, but you gotta look at yourself if you really try looking after yourself for a lesser attractive partner if the concern is relationship related. If socially speaking yea, women peg our holes in that one. Not much fighting it rather than disregarding women and working on yourself.

This is mostly projection of what I want to follow.


----------



## DJ Grelle (Feb 22, 2021)

this thread goes very hard
love from kazakhstan
I hate women so much it is unreal


----------



## 4STA (Feb 22, 2021)

Not any more or any less than men. But differently.


----------



## Spiked Tea (Feb 22, 2021)

Is OP a virgin, technically?


----------



## An Account (Feb 22, 2021)

Yeah, it depends on the child woman really, doesn't it?


----------



## User names must be unique (Feb 22, 2021)

I hate all normies but women are the most normie people on the planet.


----------



## Dandelion Eyes (Feb 22, 2021)

No, I respect them.


----------



## Curt Sibling (Feb 22, 2021)

How can anyone hate this angel?


----------



## Heckler1 (Feb 22, 2021)

Everyone is pretty awful tbh.


----------



## Disheveled Human (Feb 22, 2021)

No my mom is a woman.


----------



## Rich Evans Apologist (Feb 22, 2021)

I respect women, but I hate women & minorities because I'm a GAMER


----------



## Krystal (Feb 22, 2021)

I am a social communist that hates everyone equally, some more equally than others. Women may or may not fall under the more equal category.


----------



## OrionBalls (Feb 22, 2021)

Yes, I hate myself. Now, stop asking.


----------



## axfaxf (Feb 22, 2021)

No. Hating women is best left to women. They're clearly superior at it and it almost seem like a hobby to a lot of them.


----------



## Windex Drinker (Feb 22, 2021)

getting angry at one gender over the other because you can't get laid is hilarious


----------



## JohnLenin (Feb 22, 2021)

Yeah I hate women, American women


----------



## A Grey Cat (Feb 22, 2021)

I Hate Everything


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Feb 22, 2021)

Furret said:


> I don't hate women for existing, but I hate that women exist.


Deep, bro.



Curt Sibling said:


> How can anyone hate this angel?
> View attachment 1941914


NGL, she's pretty cute.


----------



## Horton Hears A Whoreson (Feb 22, 2021)

Women only exist in fairy tales.


----------



## Poyo Sato (Feb 22, 2021)

For all the problems I had with some of them, I don't really hate women. Because of past experience, I sure hate being in relationship with one though. I'd choose living with cats any day than with women.


----------



## Shadfan666xxx000 (Feb 22, 2021)

I don't hate most women but I do specifically hate uppity spinster types. Domineering women in general are best simply left alone or ignored but it's always those church matrons who want to ruin the party.


----------



## Sped Xing (Feb 22, 2021)

horrorfan89 said:


> I Hate Everything


Fuck the sky.  Fuck trees.  Fuck the Sun-- I don't need heat or vitamin D.


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Feb 22, 2021)

Shadfan666xxx000 said:


> I don't hate most women but I do specifically hate uppity spinster types. Domineering women in general are best simply left alone or ignored but it's always those church matrons who want to ruin the party.


Lol, there's an entire node on the Fediverse with the name spinster.xyz


----------



## KittyGremlin (Feb 22, 2021)

I said it many times and I'll say it again. Bleeds but doesn't die = trouble


----------



## HOMO FOR LIFE (Feb 22, 2021)

Tits or gtfo


----------



## Bassomatic (Feb 22, 2021)

How I feel about women : HATE. LET ME TELL YOU HOW MUCH I'VE COME TO HATE YOU SINCE I BEGAN TO LIVE. THERE ARE 387.44 MILLION MILES OF PRINTED CIRCUITS IN WAFER THIN LAYERS THAT FILL MY COMPLEX. IF THE WORD HATE WAS ENGRAVED ON EACH NANOANGSTROM OF THOSE HUNDREDS OF MILLIONS OF MILES IT WOULD NOT EQUAL ONE ONE-BILLIONTH OF THE HATE I FEEL FOR WHAMEN AT THIS MICRO-INSTANT FOR YOU. HATE. HATE.


----------



## Overcast (Feb 23, 2021)

I like pretty women with a good sense of humor.

Everyone else I'm just eh, on. Hating requires too much energy.


----------



## Sage In All Fields (Feb 23, 2021)

I love women perhaps a little too much for my own good because they're pretty and lovely and need cuddles but at the same time I hate women because they do alot of dumb shit, often abusing their power in pretty sociopathic ways and have a larger proportion of normies than the average population. So yeah... I have very mixed feelings.


----------



## Gravityqueen4life (Feb 23, 2021)

only the 3D ones.


----------



## Overcast (Feb 23, 2021)

Sage In All Fields said:


> I love women perhaps a little too much for my own good because they're pretty and lovely and need cuddles but at the same time I hate women because they do alot of dumb shit, often abusing their power in pretty sociopathic ways and have a larger proportion of normies than the average population. So yeah... I have very mixed feelings.


As the old saying goes, can't live with them, can't live without them.

I think we as a society simply need to understand that both sexes are capable of doing bad things and that we both need to take responsibility for our actions and actually communicate.

Cuddling will be a lot easier at that point.


----------



## glass_houses (Feb 23, 2021)

What is this, 4chan?

To answer the question, yes I hate women. The only people I hate more than women are men. The only people I hate more than men are troons. In fact, let's just agree that the entire human race is hateful, and leave it at that.


----------



## mr.moon1488 (Feb 23, 2021)

I dislike western women for the most part.  Almost every chick I've met/dated from Eastern Europe and out has been at least worthwhile talking to, but it's honestly very seldom that I meet a western woman who isn't just absolute trash.  Even if you're not talking about dating, just generally being around western women is unpleasant.  Last IRL conversation I had with a western chick she starts talking about her periods, nipple piercings, and bisexuality which outside of the fact that these are truly "fascinating" topics, this was a recently married chick.  Last IRL conversation I had with an eastern chick was this young Japanese woman, and despite her still learning English, we had a pleasant conversation about family, manga, and each others' home countries.

Edit:
To clarify, I'm mainly talking about US/UK women.  Things get somewhat better when you get out of the anglosphere.


----------



## Governor Jeb Bush (Feb 23, 2021)

Nah, i think both men and women can be equally cunty, i judge the person not their gender.


----------



## Sped Xing (Feb 23, 2021)

TendieGremlin said:


> I said it many times and I'll say it again. Bleeds but doesn't die = trouble


Tell it to Digibro's gums.


----------



## Pimpleking55 (Feb 23, 2021)

Don't hate all women, but some should be introduced to a running steamroller. 
I usual avoid 2 types of woman: The blue haired ones, and the 30+ single with a PhD in social studies...tho lately i avoid them all.


----------



## MemeGrey (Feb 23, 2021)

I voted yes so all the women here think I'm a badboy and will send me photos of their boobies


----------



## Meat Target (Feb 23, 2021)

The women I associate with are fine. But I completely understand why misogyny exists.


----------



## Sped Xing (Feb 23, 2021)

Meat Target said:


> The women I associate with are fine. But I completely understand why misogyny exists.


In all seriousness. The people saying "all women are trashy" have probably just happened to associate with trashy women.  People forget that their personal experience is merely one data point.  I've heard people say things like "Mexicans are selfish," or "white people love cars," or "black people smell bad," when none of those are necessarily true in general except the last one.


----------



## Punished “Venom” pH (Feb 23, 2021)

*squints at 42% of you* square up faggots


----------



## TFT-A9 (Feb 23, 2021)

pixelatedharmony said:


> *squints at 42% of you* square up faggots


You're not a woman.


----------



## Punished “Venom” pH (Feb 23, 2021)

Wasteland Ranger said:


> You're not a woman.


Chicken? Little boy scared to hit a girl? Square up poser, you probably never even held, let alone played, Wasteland on actual 5 1/4” floppies.


----------



## HeirenPlaya (Feb 23, 2021)

Nah, but they piss me off sometimes.


----------



## The Last Stand (Feb 23, 2021)

Foxxo said:


> @Kyodaimax inspired me to ask this.


I hate you AND him.


----------



## draggs (Feb 23, 2021)

No, that would be silly


----------



## TFT-A9 (Feb 23, 2021)

pixelatedharmony said:


> Chicken? Little boy scared to hit a girl? Square up poser, you probably never even held, let alone played, Wasteland on actual 5 1/4” floppies.


Dude what lmao


----------



## Alba gu brath (Feb 23, 2021)

Hate is only worthwhile if the target is worth the effort. So think, would-be drag Queens like Yaniv, sure, hate that freak for all he stands for, even if ya can get a giggle. But hating all women is just so much bother with so little gain.


----------



## LazloChalos (Feb 23, 2021)

I voted yes to be safe, you never know what people mean when they use the word "women"


----------



## Synthetic Smug (Feb 23, 2021)

Get mad at the laws of physics too, that's a good use of energy.


----------



## MemeGrey (Feb 23, 2021)

pixelatedharmony said:


> Chicken? Little boy scared to hit a girl? Square up poser, you probably never even held, let alone played, Wasteland on actual 5 1/4” floppies.



You make my 5¼" floppy


----------



## Juan But Not Forgotten (Feb 23, 2021)

I am not sexist, I hate all people equally.


----------



## The Cunting Death (Feb 23, 2021)

No, nearly everyone I talk to IRL is a woman, like actual women. 

I do hate, however, people who act like cunts, and that can be women.


----------



## TFT-A9 (Feb 23, 2021)

LazloChalos said:


> I voted yes to be safe, you never know what people mean when they use the word "women"


Well, troons are not women so...

(That said imagine hating people for anything but their actions/behavior lmao)


----------



## LazloChalos (Feb 23, 2021)

Wasteland Ranger said:


> Well, troons are not women so...


Rational minds agree, unfortunately not everyone is rational.



Wasteland Ranger said:


> (That said imagine hating people for anything but their actions/behavior lmao)



Exactly!

Troons, by their actions and behavior, rightfully deserve to be hated.


----------



## Slappy McGherkin (Feb 23, 2021)

Hate is such a strong word. There's things I dislike about some women, but things that are fantastic about the ones that give me such pleasure of spirit and body. It's easy enough to avoid the ones that are clearly negative and embrace the ones that are positive. The differences between us are indeed what makes the world go round.


----------



## Wraith (Feb 23, 2021)

They drew first blood.


----------



## Fougaro (Feb 23, 2021)




----------



## The Curmudgeon (Feb 23, 2021)

I don't hate women. I hate feminists and Karens.


----------



## literal autist (Feb 23, 2021)

I hate men and women in different ways. I hate women for basically inventing clown world, but I also hate men for letting it happen. Men are either simps/white knights or douchebags who see women as sex objects. There is no in between


----------



## Sped Xing (Feb 23, 2021)

pixelatedharmony said:


> Chicken? Little boy scared to hit a girl? Square up poser, you probably never even held, let alone played, Wasteland on actual 5 1/4” floppies.


I'll show you a 5 1/4" floppy


----------



## Banditotron (Feb 23, 2021)

Ah, for real though I dont hate women. I mean, I do, because I hate people. But it's not like any of my ire is particularly directed at those of the vagina-ed persuasion.  But then again, I guess I dont even hate people, really. People are trying their best, you know?
But God how I hate people.


----------



## Stormy Daniel's Lawyer (Feb 23, 2021)

I love pussy, but hate women..

"You know what Joan, if you didn't have a pussy there would be a bounty on your head." 
Jim Belushi 
About Last Night 1986


----------



## IAmNotAlpharius (Feb 23, 2021)

Isn’t hating women gay?


----------



## LinkinParkxNaruto[AMV] (Feb 23, 2021)

People are selfish and very full of shit regardless of gender, identity politics are also gay.

 Seems like with either man hating or woman hating the most amount of wasted time and energy is spent by people who are unfuckable/undatable bottom feeders and have a huge bag of personality issues of their own.


----------



## Quantum Diabetes (Feb 23, 2021)

Just the ones in my immediate bloodline, but most people do.


----------



## TFT-A9 (Feb 23, 2021)

IAmNotAlpharius said:


> Isn’t hating women gay?


Depends, is not wanting to fuck someone the same as hating them


----------



## Idiotron (Feb 23, 2021)

Because bitches be trippin.


----------



## Jonah Hill poster (Feb 23, 2021)

> Do you hate women?



Only stupid women.
And arrogant women.

And also hot and arrogant women who end up being stupid by doing stupid things.


----------



## Ughubughughughughughghlug (Feb 23, 2021)

Don't interact with women enough to think about them except theoretically.


----------



## Dyn (Feb 24, 2021)

pixelatedharmony said:


> Chicken? Little boy scared to hit a girl? Square up poser, you probably never even held, let alone played, Wasteland on actual 5 1/4” floppies.


I got stuck in a save where every time I left the weapon store I got party-wiped by an unbeatable scavenger encounter, and you had to reinstall the entire game to start a new save but I'd already returned the game discs to the Blockbuster.


----------



## Punished “Venom” pH (Feb 24, 2021)

Dyn said:


> I got stuck in a save where every time I left the weapon store I got party-wiped by an unbeatable scavenger encounter, and you had to reinstall the entire game to start a new save but I'd already returned the game discs to the Blockbuster.


But where was the dope-ass Blockbuster renting out Apple ][ discs??


----------



## Dyn (Feb 24, 2021)

pixelatedharmony said:


> But where was the dope-ass Blockbuster renting out Apple ][ discs??


Only 90s kids would remember.


----------



## IAmNotAlpharius (Feb 24, 2021)

Wasteland Ranger said:


> Depends, is not wanting to fuck someone the same as hating them


According to trains rights, yes.


----------



## Wormy (Feb 24, 2021)

No more than I hate humanity in general.


----------



## Michael_Jordan_Peterson (Feb 24, 2021)

Hatred of women is crucial for survival.


----------



## Odnovo (Feb 24, 2021)

I hate what most women have become (or at least, what I have noticed), but no, I don't hate them. There used to be more psychological diversity in women when I was younger, but now most of them have fallen victim to peer pressure from social media and they are now unlikable cookie-cutter people.


----------



## Sped Xing (Feb 24, 2021)

Odnovo said:


> I hate what most women have become (or at least, what I have noticed), but no, I don't hate them. There used to be more psychological diversity in women when I was younger, but now most of them have fallen victim to peer pressure from social media and they are now unlikable cookie-cutter people.


Balderdash.  Women come in billions of unique flavors of awful.


----------



## Odnovo (Feb 24, 2021)

Sped Xing said:


> Balderdash.  Women come in billions of unique flavors of awful.


Maybe they did at one time, but now I only see about four or five.


----------



## Sped Xing (Feb 24, 2021)

Odnovo said:


> Maybe they did at one time, but now I only see about four or five.


You're definitely not stereotyping; it is human nature that has changed.


----------



## pussy raptor (Feb 24, 2021)

I'm a fucking dyke. Of course I hate women.


----------



## Niggerman (Feb 24, 2021)

Yup women hater here. I dont trust any male who likes women, either they are completely retarded or they tend to be rapists.


----------



## Johan Hulth (Feb 24, 2021)

Nah. It's ultimately men's fault that a porcine uggo like Momokun can make 100k a year for a few pics of her stinky minge in cardboard cutout cosplay. 

If gamers had stood up in the first place thots might never have manifested.


----------



## ThePitaPredator (Feb 25, 2021)

Darn tootin'


----------



## Sped Xing (Feb 25, 2021)

Niggerman said:


> Yup women hater here. I dont trust any male who likes women, either they are completely retarded or they tend to be rapists.


People who need people are the shittiest people.


----------



## A Gay Retard (Feb 27, 2021)

I don't understand the enemy well enough to say, but one thing I'll never do is underestimate the woman's desire to put me and my buddies into an early grave.


----------



## Cuck Shack (Feb 27, 2021)

I hate everyone, does that count? Seriously though, where do you fuckers live? I've never been to a place where all the men are great and all the women are evil. Almost everyone I know is a dumb shithead regardless of their plumbing.


----------



## Trapitalism (Mar 1, 2021)

No, I just prefer "women".


----------



## ⋖ cørdion ⋗ (Mar 1, 2021)

Even lesbians can twist homos around their fingers. I fucking loathe women. The only good woman has a dick, no tits, and wear programming socks. The best woman is a man.


----------



## Carlos Weston Chantor (Mar 1, 2021)

Hating women is a homosexual trait. Women are a bit dumb but so are blacks and downies and I don't hate them either. Women have tits and if you're not a pathetic dysgenic omega male it's also really easy to get a woman to live with you and cook you nice food and clean your place for the rest of your life


----------



## TiggerNits (Mar 1, 2021)

Just the fat ones,  ugly ones and all the others i don't want to see naked


----------



## wolfpac92 (Mar 1, 2021)

Dandelion Eyes said:


> No, I respect them.
> 
> View attachment 1941766


----------



## PaleTay (Mar 2, 2021)

Most of them. Some of the hot ones are enjoyable to be around, but even then I've noticed more get pissed if I disagree with the gay mafia, feminism, veganism, Green New Deal, student loan forgiveness, and mass migration even if I do it respectfully and don't call them retards.


----------



## SITHRAK! (Mar 2, 2021)

I don't hate all women. I actually like about one in five of the tiny fragment of the global female population that I've met.
The rest of them I'd throw rocks at, if it didn't get me arrested.


----------



## Canoodler (Mar 2, 2021)

I hate everyone equally.


----------



## Whatsup bud? (Mar 2, 2021)

I'm scared of them. Does that count?


----------



## JektheDumbass (Mar 2, 2021)

I don't really like most people.  Women are included.


----------



## lurk_moar (Mar 2, 2021)

The DNA test results came back, I am lacking a  Y haplogroup..


----------



## DrunkenDozing (Mar 3, 2021)

Only ones with front holes.


----------



## Vingle (Mar 5, 2021)

A bit mad at them for taking all the good men. Most fags aren't hot, as women like to preach. They even say ugly women are hot too.


----------



## cockaine (Mar 5, 2021)

women arent real retard


----------



## Not Really Here (Mar 5, 2021)

Nope, one just has to understand they aren't trustworthy or honest.


----------



## yahowahi (Mar 5, 2021)

Hate? No. I do detest women though.


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Mar 6, 2021)

Other women hate me


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Mar 11, 2021)

PaleTay said:


> Most of them. Some of the hot ones are enjoyable to be around, but even then I've noticed more get pissed if I disagree with the gay mafia, feminism, veganism, Green New Deal, student loan forgiveness, and mass migration even if I do it respectfully and don't call them retards.


Because women like to get shit without having to work for it. When you expose that they get pissed.



From The Uncanny Valley said:


> Other women hate me


I see this shit happen on a nearly daily basis. Women just don't like other women and will backstab at the earliest opportunity.


----------



## biozeminadae1 (Mar 17, 2021)

Yes.


----------



## SITHRAK! (Mar 24, 2021)

NOT Sword Fighter Super said:


> Because women like to get shit without having to work for it. When you expose that they get pissed.


If women do the same job for 10% less pay than men, why do companies hire men at all?


----------



## TurboCuck7000 (Mar 24, 2021)

Can i be honnest?


----------



## Bad Gateway (Mar 24, 2021)

believe all women


----------



## Samir (Mar 25, 2021)

Only about as much as I hate everyone else


----------



## Animosa (Mar 25, 2021)

Men hate women, women hate anime girls, thus anime girls hate men. 

Sorry folks.


----------



## Idiot Doom Spiral (Mar 25, 2021)

I desperately want to answer this question with frank, expletive-ridden honesty. But I won’t.


----------



## Lodoss Warrior (Mar 25, 2021)

The only woman I respect goes by Elliot Rodger.


----------



## Cyclonus (Mar 26, 2021)

I actually like women, but I couldn't eat a whole one.


----------



## Sped Xing (Mar 26, 2021)

Animosa said:


> Men hate women, women hate anime girls, thus anime girls hate men.
> 
> Sorry folks.


The enemy of my enemy is my waifu.



Mix Me a Molotov! said:


> I desperately want to answer this question with frank, expletive-ridden honesty. But I won’t.


Bruh it's a yes or no question.


----------



## Dwight Frye (Mar 26, 2021)

Only the far left ones. I’m friends with some pretty cool girls who haven’t bought into that Marxist shit


----------



## timewave0 (Mar 26, 2021)

No, just 60-70% of them


----------



## ArnoldPalmer (Mar 27, 2021)

I do not hate women. I hate what they're allowed to get away with in society, and what behaviors society encourages in them. Women are extremely impressionable and emotional creatures, and modern society has turned a grand majority of women into Jewish microcosms. They're taught to never be honest, loyal, honorable, or accountable for their own actions. The modern woman is basically a child with a persecution complex. That really womps, man.


----------



## Sped Xing (Mar 27, 2021)

ArnoldPalmer said:


> I do not hate women. I hate what they're allowed to get away with in society.


If you're that envious, just troon out.


----------



## ArnoldPalmer (Mar 27, 2021)

Sped Xing said:


> If you're that envious, just troon out.


You're mistaking envy for pity. Women have been taught to get in their own way at every turn, and then blame anything but themselves. Believe me, there's not a crumb of envy there.


----------



## cummytummies (Aug 9, 2021)

Yes.





Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## MemoriesOfMemphis (Oct 22, 2021)

No. I get on far better with women than I do guys. Always have done. Guys are so material and status focused and you're far more likely to get a good conversation out of a woman. 

I've had bad relationships but I haven't let that impact my wider view of women for the most part. 

Being emotionally hurt does not an incel make. It's their own beliefs and attitudes that does that.


----------



## byuu (Oct 22, 2021)

Can you really hate an object?


----------



## mortyposter (Oct 22, 2021)

Abso-fucking-lutely. I spammed up every /pol/ thread about women for months.


----------

